

Startup Quote: Joel Spolsky, Co-founder, Stack Exchange - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7788469413

======
raychancc
Talk to your customers. Find out what they need. Don’t pay any attention to
the competition. They’re not relevant to you.

\- Joel Spolsky (@spolsky)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7788469413>

